# Heirs to the Throne, Black Comedy, Released on Halloween



## devillo (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep, thought I may as well start posting samples and teasers about the 6 Issue story Im working on atm. Basically Heirst to the Throne is a power grab fantasy, where a devious heir to a family fortune discovers that he has competition on his way to the top, and theres going to be plenty of backstabbing, both figurative and literal.

The tone is that of a Black Comedy, think Dexter mixed with the surrealist characters of Twin Peaks. Then considering a ton of the action takes place in a sprawling mansion on top of a cliff looking out to a lake then add just about every mystery cliche you can think of. 

Betrayal, Snark, Manipulation, Mystery and Maids in Kinky Uniforms. 
Its all that and more! 

Anyways, just finishing up the script stage for the comic now. Im currently planning on releasing the pages once a week as a long form comic online, then releasing the printed 22 page issues via self publishing. Then roll on a nice collection with the whole sordid saga. But thats a while away, I still need to get down to the main task in hand of drawing the damned thing.

Heres a few samples of the first draft. A load of things will be changed come the Halloween release.






















And YES, This was written BEFORE The Script, lol.
















So anyways, hope you liked, and catch you all again soon!


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm, this looks and seems very interesting, I like the plot. I'll definitely keep my eye on this. By the way, what program are you using for those pages? Doesn't seem anything I recognize, and is it Mac-only?


----------



## devillo (Jun 19, 2010)

Pencil and digital sketches in Photoshop, with backgrounds made using Google sketchup. Then Ported to Manga Studio for Inking. Then Adobe Illustrator for type and then back to Photoshop for compiling and pdf creation using Ye Olde Acrobat.


----------

